# This is what happens...



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

when a condom breaks almost 18 years ago. Then dumb luck steps in and prevents Darwinism from correcting the situation later on, such as in the case below. I bet if you put your ear up against his you can hear the ocean:

*GILLETTE, Wyo. - A teenage boy accidentally set himself on fire early Wednesday morning after allegedly trying to siphon gas from a firefighter's car.

Police first learned of the injury after a 17-year-old boy and a 16-year-old boy claimed that someone had thrown gasoline on the 17-year-old at the Common Cents service station and lit him on fire, said Lt. Rod Hauge.

The boy was taken to the hospital with second- and third-degree burns on his legs. Police were called to the hospital to investigate the incident and later learned that the 17-year-old spilled gas on his pants while siphoning gas. He then used a lighter to try to determine how wet his pants were and set himself of fire, Hague said.

Both boys have been ticketed with larceny, Hauge said.

___

Information from: News-Record, http://www.gillettenewsrecord.com

*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a real evil genius there, man


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Genius, absolute genius…


----------

